# Myrtle Beach - 1st 'fishin trip' with surprise



## rbrittigan (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey folks - First posting...
Jst got down to Myrtle this week, trolled the site for a bit & tried to hit the piers. I say tried, because I typically hang out @ Sandbridge and the OBX piers. Tried 14th Ave, and was told they charge by the pole not used to that!!! I bring 1 'blues rig' (medium / light spinner), and 2 Medium spinners for bottoms rigging (1 is a spare). My son brought 1 medium & 1 blues rig (again, medium/light spinner for gotchas)
They wanted to hit me up for 5 poles!!! Must be a 'local' thing, and this after I feed a parking meter $2.25 (only parking I could find)
Needles to say, a somewhat souring experience. Went to 2nd av pier instead. A bit nicer (got there late, they wanted to be sure I knew when it closed - they were surprised I was willing to buy in @ 9:00 pm - but when you are Jonesin' for the fish what can you do?)
No luck, couple of 'taps' on cut-bait (probably crabs), but that was it. Want to go 'surf-fishing', but was told that was a no-no in Myrte. Have a larger family so time & access is somewhat limited. I heard Murrels inlet is nice, but somewhat limited access. (really used to OBX/ Sandbridge & just walk on down & throw a line).
Anybody have any ideas for us? (I know the water is warm, fishing is slow, but even a ray bending the line would be fun)

Thanks in Advance...
Rob


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

2nd Avenue Pier probably has some of the nicest people I've ever met running it. I think there was one person there I didn't care much for but the young guy who was there was freakin awesome. He was there last time I went, which was in 2004 I believe. I used to fish there alot in 02 and my last night there before I moved away, I got a couple free beers and a t-shirt. I still wear that shirt, even though I've put on some weight since then.

14th is short and I don't care much for it or Springmaid. Go south to Garden City and they have a nice pier there too. That one has a bar on the end.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

try huntington beach state park right past murrells inlet, miles of beach and a jetty to fish and no one is ever here


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

i surf fish the state park and 46th ave all the time nobody has ever said anything to me. in fact i see countless beach patrolers and nobody gives me a second thought. free parking too . some days the fishing might not be so good but the sight seeing sure is


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

You are allowed to fish the entire Grand Strand 24 hours day 7 days a week. I wasfishing in Surfside one morning when I got into it wth a lady about 8 am. She proceeded to ask me what I am gonna do if one of her kids were to get a hook stuck in them. I told the B*tch that she would owe me a new hook. Fish where ever you want get out there early and make it known that you are fishing your piece of water.


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

If you're willing to make the drive, Sunset beach just over the border in NC has a nice pier. They charge by the pole too, but it is a nice long pier with all the the neccessary facilities e.g. bathrooms, cleaning sinks, benches... I know that you are allowed to surf fish from Sunset. Best to go early before the #[email protected]^& people get there.:fishing:


----------



## rbrittigan (Aug 19, 2006)

*Follow-up*

Ok - here's the followup. Due to circumstances beyond my control (wife), I was unable to hook up with one of the members here that offered to show me the ropes (I REALLY appreciate the offer,though!) I was relegated to my own wits. We fished right from Myrtle Beach, between 21st & 24th. Caught some smal spot, pompano, 'medium' croaker (2 went in the skillet) and a NICE size flounder (19 1/2"), also very tasty  
Human interferance was minimal until 08:00 or so - funny how there can be 1/4 mile of beach EACH way, and the swimmers always come within 50 ft or so of your rig  .
Anyway, while it sounds like a fair amount of fish, total was between 10 & 15. But I got to stretch my line, play with a couple of rays, have a fish-tasting and watch the sunrise a few times. Not too shabby.


----------



## lazy fisherman (Jul 1, 2006)

Sounds like a pretty good trip. I'd echo the Huntington Beach recommendation. I believe the entrance fee is pretty reasonable, and the fishing's pretty good, even in the summer. I caught my first saltwater fish there. The jetty has pretty good fishing, although the hike is formidable (over a mile of beach) and there is _no_ shade when you get there.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

anyone fish the jetty area at sunset? 

i would be hesitant to fish it after dark due to the prospect of a twisted ankle. but i think you could fish the beach there after dark and have a ball.

i have not walked out there due to the heat, we are usually in MB during late july.

cheers
jerry


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

*Cherry grove pier... north myrtle beach*

In case you are still reading your thread...

Try a bit north in North Myrtle Beach.

I was in North Myrtle beach two weeks ago and fished the Cherry grove pier. Not as far up as sunset beach (in NC) and just up the strand from Myrtle. I didnt catch much during the day (august... when I fish for the fun of standing on a pier and contemplating creation) but i went back at sunset and had a bit more luck. I was chatting with my brother in law when he noted my rod was bent double and the reel was "making noise". Something had my bait and was headed to bermuda with it. I never saw it. Broke off 20lb test as I tightened the drag trying to keep it from completely stripping my reel.

Ah... isnt that what keeps us coming back for more?

Anyway, I also fished the beach in front of the hotels at daybreak... not many people to bother and some luck with whiting, pinfish, croaker.


----------

